# What's with Minwax?????



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks Minwax "ain't what she used to be"???
I just did a search and found thousands of complaints, posted all over. Every wood working supplier within 50 miles of me no longer carries any brand but Minwax. Another thing they keep changing their products. I like the wood filler that came in the little tin can and could be thinned with Acetone. All I can find now is the wood putty, the container claims it never gets hard, but it does in the can!
It’s not that Minwax products are all that bad, I use a lot of it, it’s that I no longer have a choice. I did find a Watco dealer about 60 miles from me. Can’t find General Finishes, Briwax, ML Campbell or any of the products. SA is the 7 or 8th largest city in the USA, and Minwax rules here. We went to over 30 places last Wednesday and found nothing but their products. I hate to buy finishing products online, but guess I’ll have too. What do you use and why? I’m talking about small one-two day jobs where it is not worth dragging the gun out. Plus I like to see the beauty of the grain, I dislike painting wood!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

Minwax has become the dominance of the finish world just as Wal-Mart has to the retail world.:angry:


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Bob said:


> Harry,
> 
> Minwax has become the dominance of the finish world just as Wal-Mart has to the retail world.:angry:


But are You happy with that, I'm not. I would prefer to have more than one choice. I just don't like some of their colors.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Old_Chipper said:


> But are You happy with that, I'm not. I would prefer to have more than one choice. I just don't like some of their colors.


Oh no.... I never indicated I was happy with it at all Harry, just that it is the way that things have become. I am with you all the way on having more choice, but the giants are not going to allow it.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Oddly enough, last month I was in Bellingham, WA, and stopped in a paint store to enquire specifically about a Minwax product not available in Canada. Not a Minwax tin to be seen! All Varathane.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

We have Swing Paint/Circa 1850 available in most of our stores here. Usually carried in Rona/RenoDepot and Canadian tire.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

If you read the Minwax can of stain, it says, stain sealer. You put it on to stain something, it seals it, and you can't stain it further because it's sealed.
Pretty stupid.
Trouble is, I can't find anything BUT Minwax around here.


----------

